# Diagnosed with IBS and losing weight fast!



## Stephanie Kitelinger (Nov 14, 2015)

OK so here's my story. I am 28 years old been living with IBS for about a year now. Growing up I've always seems to get more vaginal infections that normal, not severe but it got to the point I had one for months and developed into a kidney infection. I was treated, and ok. Was not told to take probiotics with my antibiotics. Ate yogurt... a lot.... Didn't have much issue until I started getting them at least once a year. .. About 2 years ago I had a kidney stone... which led to Hydrophenosis and infection which led to elbowed uterer , I Had surgery everything seemed alright other than the heavy doses of antibiotics then suddenly I couldn't have a bowel movement. I was backed up about a week after surgery. I saw my PCP and he diagnosed me with irritable bowl syndrome. So I changed EVERYTHING, my diet, my probiotics intake. Went and had a colonoscopy done and was told my intestines looked fine other than poor movement. He didn't give me a breath test, some blood work. At first I thought it was from the surgery( which the surgery consisted of moving up through my bladder) but this past year I've been researching a lot and I doubt it. Its clearly from the usage of antibiotics high amounts and no probiotics (besides yogurt). The good news is my Kidney is fine, But now the bad news is I have IBS and possibly a fungal overgrowth, which I think is causing me to lose weight, SO I have done research and started the candida diet. A lot of the symptoms are gone other then the constipation and weight loss, hair loss... I have a clue is from the yeast. I am taking diflucan (with probiotic) two doses for vaginal yeast. I am seeing a GI Doctor on Tuesday. Just to throw in there I have had other blood work done to test for any other diseases or viruses and everything came up clean. It's only my tract and possibly SIBO. What is really bothering me right now is my weight loss. I was told fungal overgrowth could cause it but what If I had both? I'm hoping I can get back on tract. I have thrush in the back of my throat as well. I've been detoxing and on the candida diet for about a month now ( which could also cause me to lose weight I know) but was also losing weight before hand.


----------



## Irene m. Carr (Nov 14, 2015)

I have ibs-d and was in remission for two years thanks to VSL#3 capsules.....4 a day. I just had a relapse and I am very depressed but what I am doing is doubling up on the VSL#3. I hope it gets me back on track. I am wondering though should I be taking that new medication. It is refaximin I think. I have heard that it is an antibiotic (horrors) but it just targets the gut to clean up the bad bugs. I have had several colonoscopies and I do have something called microscopic colitis. I really do not go to my GI doctor anymore because he does nothing. We need more research!


----------



## Stephanie Kitelinger (Nov 14, 2015)

Here's something that you might find helpful. Go to www.drhyman.com type in colitis in the search bar. He's a holistic doctor. I got a lot of my ideas from him. I don't know anything about that drug you will be taking but I do know that if you don't have the right diet to go along treating your problems you might not get rid of it. I'm on the candida diet right now for my fungal issue, if I go back to eating a lot of starch, grains, gluten, sugar... all the artificial stuff I wont keep it at bay and I wont give my body a chance to heal it self, all these drugs are sometimes not the right answer. You should really try diet change before you try any pharmaceutical drugs unless you really do need it. I went to a GI doctor close by where I live and he was the same way, just pretty much hurried me right out the door without looking into my issue and what caused it. I am now seeing another one from one of the best GI hospitals in the country for a second opinion. After that Im looking into a functional medicine doctor. Have faith. DO lots and lots of research for natural ways to help your problems instead of the drugs...if you do it online make sure you're getting the advice from a professional. Its nerve wreaking at first but you'll feel better after its all said and done. There are herbal supplements to help heal your gut, your going to have to figure out which ones work best for you, and don't over due anything even herbs or probiotics. They are only good for you with the right dose at the right times.


----------

